
Nokia McLaren: The Windows Phone That Never Was [video] - anonymfus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=200bl3A6sAw
======
hitr
I still cannot fathom why platform is in an abandoned state.Hopefully they are
working on something big.My list of

Pros:

 _Windows phone ran absolutely fine on lowest hardware available_

 _Live tiles and pinning was best part of the UI_

 _Basic things like dialer,messages and emails were simple and intuitive_

 _Phone never slowed down after using for long time(no need of periodic
resets)_

 _Updates never used to slow the phone_

Cons:

 _Basic apps like whatsapp or Facebook were really slow.Slow startup times,no
feature parity etc._

 _Absolute lack of new trendy apps_

~~~
pedalpete
I miss my WP, I moved to Android, and it definitely is not as nice.

However, it is more stable, starts faster, and I found W10 in particular to
not be as usable as 8.

I miss the email organization the most. A different box for each of my email
addresses. In Andriod, everything is stuck in one box, or I have to use a
different app for each email box. I have 5 emails (3 jobs) and like to keep
things separate.

